# The Terminus Decree



## Serpion5

I was perusing the GK codex for a short time today and one of those little shaded boxes caught my attention. It was called the Terminus Decree. 

Without source at hand, I cannot quote word for word, but to give the gist of it; 

Essentially, on Titan there a a tomb deep below the surface where the Sigillite himself is entombed. In this chamber there is also a small wooden box, its existence known only to the Supreme Grand Master of the GK. The contents of this box is a simple parchment. 

The contents of the parchment is supposedly Malcador`s final instruction, to be read only when the Imperium has essentially been defeated. Malcador`s final command to a dead empire it would seem. 

I realize this is more than likely simple filler fluff and will probably never be expanded on. But regardless, the purpose of this thread is to speculate. What do you think Malcador`s last order could be? :shok:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Something to do with the return of the Emperor, or the Primarchs returning, I'm guessing. 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

were fucked


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Now that would be funny. The Imperium is burning all around, and the Grey Knight Grand Master goes down to the tomb, opens it and extracts the paper, only to read, "We're all fucked. Put your head between yuor legs and kiss your ass goodbye."

As to which, the Grand Master promptly obeys.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Angelus Censura

Would be funnier if it were Russ who wrote the final orders to a falling imperium.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

his would be a three step plan
1 drink whole lot of beer,
2 eat a lot of meat.
3 KILL EVERY LIVEING THING IN SIGHT!!
Repeat untill done


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin

Just thinking of what happened to the Sigilite when he was removed from the Golden Throne, this tomb can only contain the dust he crumbled to. It also means that he would have written this note at the height of the Siege of Terra, maybe around the time he was founding the GK themselves (in fact this is a nice hint that of those presented to the Emperor as being pure and trustworthy, some of them Psykers who had stopped using their power at the behest of the Emperor, some of them go on to be the GK Founders).
He wouldn't have known that the Emperor was going to fall, unless of course _both_ of them knew that was going to happen and it was unavoidable. He would have known of the Daemons being held at bay in the ruins of the Imperial Webway. There are also hints that there are other versions of the Golden Throne, hidden throughout the Imperium (see_Faith and Fire_). He wouldn't have known about the survival of many of the Traitors who would run to the Eye and return to prey on the Imperium (again, unless the shared powers of the Emperor and the Sigillite had seen more than anyone would ever know). A lot of assumptions in that list, as well as blatant arse-pulling.
So, I think it might be about a fall-back capital for the Imperium, the Grey Knights being charged with the destruction of the Corpus Imperius so that it doesn't fall into enemy hands, destroying the Golden Throne and allowing the Daemons to take Terra. Probably, there are orders to damage Mars to the point it can't be used as a base for the DarkMech. All of this will be done whilst the gathered IN covers the retreat of important relics, tech and people.
Then again, it might be the following:
Malcador knew the Emperor would fall, both of them counting on the fact that, with the help of the Golden Throne anchoring him to the Materium, he would have the time to establish himself as an actual Warp god. The rise of the Ecclesiarchy was a calculated gamble, the prayers, and souls upon death, of loyal Humans building his power and presence in the warp over time. As the Imperium falls, the GK are charged with engineering the death of everyone on Terra as the Ecclesiarchy leads them in a ritual to focus their faith on the Emperor, probably by allowing the Daemons out. This, and the destruction of the Golden Throne, is hoped to allow the Emperor to finally grow into a full-on god, akin to the birth of Slaanesh. The psychic shock of this would ravage those who oppose the Imperium and... something.
Hmmm, a lot more than I intended to write!

GFP


----------



## Davidicus 40k

"Avenge Me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Totel destruction of every imperial world, ship, cell phone and person. Basiclly a bomb inside everything that has the words "Imperial" written on it.
Or a massive bomb, either way:



> were fucked


----------



## BlackGuard

Non-sense, the final instruction of Malcador the Sigillite upon the failing of the Imperium would be the following:

"Got Milk?"


----------



## Chompy Bits

"I am your father"


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

A small note saying:

"I.O.U one save-humanity device"


----------



## OrdoMalleus

"2x Meduim Onions
Carrots
Chicken Legs
Bread
Milk
Butter

Also Big E, Would you mind picking up my dry cleaning on the way back from the EoT? Cheers

M the S"


----------



## Grimskul25

Imperial Vox Log Theta-797 accessed.....password accepted....playing log....

Grey Knight Grandmaster: 
The Imperium, despite the Holy Emperor's might, has been severly weakened by multiple blows from our many enemies. Due to traitorous Imperial Navy insurgents, the space superiority that held the blockade over Cadia has been destroyed. Even now as I speak, vast Chaos forces led by the accursed Despoiler, Abbaddon, has achieved in fully taking Cadia into his iron grasp. With this beachead in real space, more and more chaos reinforcements arrive each day, with entire sectors falling under siege from those under Abbaddon's flag.

To compound onto this, the Orks have claimed Armaggedon, resulting in severe weapons and munitions shortages across the breadth of the Imperium. Our overly stretched out forces in trying to combat both the Orks and Abbaddon's newest crusade has resulted in the remaining forces battling the Tyranid Hive Fleets to be overwhelmed. They have broken through our defensive lines and even now Terra is within danger of assault. Due to this dire time of the Imperium, our order has agreed to look at the Terminus Decree, left by Malcador the Sigillite, should the Imperium ever fall into such times.

The message said one name, one name that would deliver the Imperium from its enemies, a saviour in which our Emperor would return and lead us into a golden era of conquest and manifest destiny in cleansing the xenos, the heretic and the mutant, lead by the unstoppable spehss mehreens that rode upon rhinos and land raiders with multi-lazors of da Emprah.

This name was....

Matt Ward (and friends (C.S. Goto :biggrin)


----------



## Androxine Vortex

My lord we are losing the battle! The Imperium has fallen and our enemies surround us 10000 to 1! What do we do?

Open the box!

My lord?

Open the fugging box! (yes this was written by Dan Abnet) We must see what the parchment says...









oh and at chompy bits...
http://media.photobucket.com/image/luke skywalker noooo/GilRuiz1/nooooo.jpg
(couldn't get it to display for some reason)


----------



## Protoss119

"You just lost the game"

Grand Master Bobulus stared, baffled. He could not believe what he was seeing. A wave of despair washed over him, despite his rigorous training as a Grey Knight. He threw down his blade in despair and rage, unwilling to accept that he had lost the game.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

Goodbye and thanks for all the fish.


----------



## Weapon

"Chaos was 'ere, stealin' ur Terminus's n' bein' in ur tomb!

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOL"


----------



## Doelago

_"Press the "revive" button on the golden throne. It is located behind the throne itself. When you do so, a small times will appear. It will say *00:05:* wait for it to count down to *00:00*. When it does so, be prepared to kick some serious ass."_


----------



## Angel of Blood

"Well now I was going to leave you all a secret weapon of anti-chaos arse kicking, but then you guys quite literally let my sorry ass crumble to dust, it was at that point I thought. Fuck You"


----------



## Harriticus

"Lol, u's all gonna die"


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

by the time you relize this note does't say anything its to late to stop reading.


----------



## Lord Solar Macharius

This:


----------



## Cowlicker16

I have only 1 last task for all of you...tell my wife she's still a bitch!!


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

You know, big E wanted you to sacrice 10 thousand coals a day to him, not souls,the throne room is drafty.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera




----------



## Doelago

C'Tan Chimera said:


>


Who is it?


----------



## ckcrawford

Isn't that Gav Thorpe?


----------



## Doelago

ckcrawford said:


> Isn't that Gav Thorpe?


So thought I, but I wanted to confirm that it was not a Matt Ward without his beard and hair.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera

It is Matt. :grin:


----------



## BlackLilyBaronsPotato

Some hilarious ideas here. I daresay my thought patterns were largely the same, with these two first to my mind:

1. A photo of Horus giving the double-bird with the caption "OWNED"

2. A note that reads: "Look, the one who makes sure my forces are at peak efficiency, the almighty Mat Ward, has assured me of this. When the Imperium is in its darkest hour, when all hope is lost, and we cannot stand alone, contact these guys. Apparently he's involved with them too. The Blood Angels should be able to vouch for them"

With the Nightbringer's phone number attached.

On a more serious note, some of the ideas have merit. The Emperor's ascension in a similar means to Slaanesh is certainly possible. Just looking at him in some of the more recent fluff suggests that he certainly isn't above such bids for power. I wonder if the Garro audio dramas may shed some more light on this as they progress? Wishful thinking I know, but it really demands more than the little caption box it got in the codex.


----------



## ckcrawford

C'Tan Chimera said:


> It is Matt. :grin:


Sorry man. I know thats Gav Thorpe.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

How about...

"there is no terminus decree! it was all a joke hahahahahahaha! now I must return to write some more rubbish hahahahahahahaha!"

signed Matt Ward


----------



## MidnightSun

The crusty remains of Macharius' final shit?

Midnight


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

You really thought something was in here did you not?
Love Tzeentch.


----------



## Chompy Bits

"Just as planned"


----------



## Serpion5

Some interesting and amusing ideas so far. 

My thoughts: 

_"You must use the Blackstone Fortresses to destroy the sleeping star god before it wakes up. I trust you have taken good care of them.

Once the Dragon of Mars has been slain, you can utilise its weaponry to drive back the daemonic forces assailing the Terran webway.The Golden Throne must be at full capacity for this to work. I trust you`ve looked after it well and it`s working just fine.

Once this is done, you can use the plans I found to replicate the pylons of Cadia and steadily reduce the capacity of the Eye of Terror. The plans were entrusted to a man named Quixos. It is likely that his descendant still has them, so seek this man out.

If you follow these directions, things should be fine."_


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

You must build additional Pylons.


----------



## Serpion5

dragonkingofthestars said:


> You must build additional Pylons.


I`ll pay that. Ten points.


----------



## Ashkore08

"Bird is the word!

P.S. And BTW, Tzeentch did it for teh lulz."


----------



## Protoss119

Serpion5 said:


> I`ll pay that. Ten points.


You've not enough minerals.


----------



## Serpion5

Protoss119 said:


> You've not enough minerals.


Joke`s only funny once. You fail at being Protoss.


----------



## Dirge Eterna

The Mythbusters co-opted with the Sigilite on that, actually. It has only three words.

*BLOW. IT. UP.*


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

the gray night grand master opend the box in the heart of titan. he sighed earth was invaded, this would save them all.

he opened the box and pulled the single sheet of paper out,,

*42.*

he turned it over, nothing, he fliped it back "42 what?" he shock the page, 42 what!!!"


----------



## Mossy Toes

"U mad?"

Though I do know some pretty convincing homebrew fluff that says when the Emperor finally dies, he (the Star Child) will grow into the Star Father, paradoxical Chaos God of Order, and Terra and Ophelia will be consumed into warp storms like the Eye of Terror. Fuuuun!


----------



## demonictalkin56

re: the golden throne,

have you tried turning it off and on again?

regards,

Malc


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

Dear Gray Knight Master.

I left the ultamate anit chaos weapon in a place no one would look for it, hope you took good care of Tyran.


----------



## Bayonet

"By looking in this box out of desperation you have abandoned your faith that the Emperor will deliver us. That smells like just one thing.... (P.T.O)"

The Grey Knights Grandmaster flips the parchment over, it reads....

"HERESY!!!"


----------



## Helsreach

"For the love of God don't put me on that Throne" scratched out and "He agreed to it honest" written by the Emperor below that.


----------



## Archlich

Virus whcich will destroy all humanity? Thus ensuing the fall of Chaos and Mayby Tau as well.
Mayby some antifungi spray


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall!

"You must find the Lost Legions, who were sent to the Sagittarius Dwarf Eliptical Galaxy, to rebirth humanity far from the corruption of chaos and xenos. The Emperor followed them there before his doppleganger was placed on the Golden Throne."


----------



## Angel of Blood

There must be some kind of way out of here...


----------



## revan4559

"Press up up, down down, left right left right, L1 R2, up down, square to activate god mod. Enjoy immortality and go kick some ass".


----------



## Razagel

"The cake is a lie "


----------



## Barnster

3 ideas

1- Go and shoot the emperor with a psycannon, his death will send a psychic backwash that seal reality off from the warp, instantly banishing all daemons. In order to get past the custodies tell them "We're off the see the emperor, the wonderful emperor of man"

2- Open a warp rift to this location, where you'll find 2 whole legions of space marines, I've hidden them so they'll be here when you need them. 

3- Die with courage in your heart and prayers on your lips, what did you expect from a piece of paper!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

"Dude, the Imperium is screwed"


----------



## Malus Darkblade

*"CREEEEEEEED"*


----------



## VX485

"See attached document for galaxy saving instructions"

*pages missing*

GK Master "oh FFS"


----------



## Serpion5

The Golden Throne has a reset button. It should restore the Emperor to his original state, so long as he hasn`t been on it for more than seven days.


----------



## Androxine Vortex

Razagel said:


> "The cake is a lie "


The Cake is a PIE!!!!


But on a serious note...

Uh Eeh Uh Ah Ah Ting Tang Walla Walla Bing Bang


----------



## Diatribe1974

Perhaps the Terminus Decree has something to do with all pyskers in the galaxy. Since the Grey Knights are all varying strengths of psykers (Terminator Squads & their Holocaust WTFpwn ability, anyone?), perhaps they came across some kind of link that all pyskers carry inside them. Perhaps it's in that link they can make a final stabbing deathblow at EVERYTHING psyker-base. Imagine if they found the "off switch" for psychic abilities. Currently, they don't dare do it, but man, if the Imperium is in flames and the end is near, wouldn't that be a final "SCREW YOU!, XoXoX, The Imperium" to the entire galaxy?


----------



## Rhysb

The same seal that is on the box is also on the Golden Throne, my view it is the 'off switch' for the Throne. This will either re-birth the Emperor of Mankind or damn the galaxy to the chaos gods.


----------



## MuSigma

The box opens and inside is a yellowed rustly papered manuscript proposal for a 40k novel in which the Emperor and the Primarchs return to destroy the enemies of man, restore the Imperium and save mankind.

On the front cover in red ink stamped across in bold letters are the words - 

* REJECTED - to many plot inconsistencies*


----------



## Androxine Vortex

MuSigma said:


> The box opens and inside is a yellowed rustly papered manuscript proposal for a 40k novel in which the Emperor and the Primarchs return to destroy the enemies of man, restore the Imperium and save mankind.
> 
> On the front cover in red ink stamped across in bold letters are the words -
> 
> * REJECTED - to many plot inconsistencies*


:laugh: That was a good one!

Or what if it was this:

Error 404 : Not found


----------



## Diatribe1974

Now now folks, let's try to keep this a bit more serious, otherwise, I will unleash "Serious Cat" pics on this thread. You don't want that, now do you?


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

Diatribe1974 said:


> Now now folks, let's try to keep this a bit more serious, otherwise, I will unleash "Serious Cat" pics on this thread. You don't want that, now do you?


i bite, what is a serious cat?


----------



## olivm035

Malcador's Final Solution:If in doubt ask the emperor, If a skeleton then the golden throne has frozen. Please unplug at wall socket and plug back in. Do NOT install the update


----------



## Cyleune

"U MAD BRO?"
Trollololol

No, but on a more serious note, It is most likely some form of Doomsday Weapon or something that will give a "I'm taking you with me!" effect.


----------



## Buttons

Exterminatus everything! Would probably be enough to stop any threat outright, even if it would be incredibly unethical, and probably prevent any return to a galactic empire because so many worlds would be destroyed.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

"Don't worry, Horus will fix things for us...
Failing that, Guilliman. Or Dorn. Or El' Johnson. Or Vulkan..."


----------



## Fire Lord

Perhaps it contains instructions to locate the 2 "lost" legions, who are hidden away in some sort of pocket of space.


----------



## Hrolleif

Fire Lord said:


> Perhaps it contains instructions to locate the 2 "lost" legions, who are hidden away in some sort of pocket of space.


 Not sure about that one. All of the HH books that have referenced them so far have not been in the most pleasant of lights. 

[spolier] 
From Lorgar lamenting their loss to Magnus (and comparing it to what could be his own) to the Emperor actually looking remorseful during his first meeting with Corax.

I admit though it's not out of the realm of possibilities that the Big E would have some sort of uber thought out back up plan (38k years of planning, he should've thought of something to fall back on by then) , I just don't think that it would involve two full legions that could have sped up the Crusade and helped out in other unforseen eventualities.


----------



## Deadeye776

The first dead baby joke ever made in the imperium. The GK master laughs,walks out,and fights with his brothers to the death.


----------



## Grokfog

The controls for the Hydra project

(High five to anyone that understands that one)


----------



## Sangriento

an order to the GK, and whatever is left of the Imperium, to stop being so butthurt about Chaos and ally with them

basically the only chance that mankind (a "sort of" mankind, at least) could survive in the universe against the xenos threats


----------



## TheKingElessar

"It was fun while it lasted, huh?"

Or, more likely - Instructions on how to return Greater Daemon Draigo from the Warp.


----------



## Serpion5

Another point to consider (and one that would render most of your suggestions moot) is when exactly in the timeline did Malcador write the decree? During the siege of Terra, beforehand, just before he sat upon the Golden Throne? 

I wonder because the information available to Malcador at the time of writing could influence how valid the final order actually is.


----------



## Unknown Primarch

how about it being the magic words to active the god-emperor manifest who after 10k worth of power from being worshipped goes directly to the warp and gives them a taste of the death lance they ran away from when he did a test run on horus.

they were scared shitless when he was just the emperor so they will be on their toes now he has the power of the god-emperor to finally checkmate their ass.


----------



## TheKingElessar

Malcador was psychic, so I reckon seeing the future and knowing that the Imperium would one day need the mighty hero Draigo to return from the Warp, bringing a bunch of lost Primarchs with him, is totally believable.


----------



## Creator of Chaos

In all honesty its likely an out of date contingency plan. While it may be adaptable to modern 40k I really think that whatever order was given back then was given in the nature of Terra falling in the next few decades or so. While I may be wrong and it may lead to a hidden legion or a hidden throne/weapon/Rick Astley to use against chaos I think given the age of it. whatever it was it would be irrelevent or unworkable


----------



## Serpion5

Creator of Chaos said:


> In all honesty its likely an out of date contingency plan. While it may be adaptable to modern 40k I really think that whatever order was given back then was given in the nature of Terra falling in the next few decades or so. While I may be wrong and it may lead to a hidden legion or a hidden throne/weapon/Rick Astley to use against chaos I think given the age of it. whatever it was it would be irrelevent or unworkable


I find myself agreeing with this. It would make sense given the most likely situation under which the order was probably written.


----------



## infernalcaretaker

Leman Russ's 'Phone Number...


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Grokfog said:


> The controls for the Hydra project
> 
> (High five to anyone that understands that one)


I think the Hydra project is the idea of connecting every human being via the warp and having them be under control or something. Been a long time since I've seen that brought up so probably not got it entirely right.


----------



## Deadeye776

His apology for party rocking......jk. Seriously it's probably a way it's one of two things. A way to revive the Emperor completely so he can rescue mankind. Or it's a way to take Chaos down with humanity. I'm guessing they thought of all the threats to take out mankind it was Chaos that was the Primordial Annihlator.


----------



## Buttons

I guess it is something that would cripple most of humanity's enemies but probably cripple humanity. Perhaps some measure that kills every psyker in the galaxy, would probably wipe out the Grey Knights, cripple the Imperium, kill billions if not trillions of humans, wipe out the Eldar, the Emperor, cripple the Tyranids, and wound if not destroy Chaos.

Perhaps an order to execute the emperor, causing a psychic backlash that kills all the psykers. Would allow for an awesome battle between Grey Knights and Adeptus Custodes.


----------



## Lemmy1916

a drawing of the trollface


----------



## VanquisherMBT

"dont forget to walk the dog, let the cat out and feed the fish, also the bins are collected on a Tuesday now, not Monday, oh and can somebody check the hinges on toilet 23a-5, the seat is really squeeky, hugs and kisses, little malci xxx"


----------



## Lost&Damned

The Terminus Decree is an ancient parchment sealed within a wooden box and locked away within the Chamber of Purity on Titan making it a sacred relic to the Grey Knights Chapter. The instructions on this document is unknown and its existence is not present within any library of the Imperium. In fact, knowledge of the the Terminus Decree is known only to the Supreme Grand Masters of the Chapter who is the only person who knows how to open the box which resides in the locked tomb said to hold Malcador the Sigilite himself. 

The contents of this document are not to be opened by the Supreme Grand Master except for when all hope for the future of humanity is lost. This is because the secrets within this artefact are so vast that it can either destroy the Imperium or save it in its darkest hour. However, the contents of the parchment known as the Terminus Decree is unknown except that the box that holds it contains a golden seal that matches that on the Emperor's Golden Throne. Thus, it serves as the ultimate sanction for the Grey Knights to be used as a last resort. 

(im almost certain they're gonna "kill" the Emperor so he can come back, Draigo will probably do the deed and at the same time the primarchs will comeback, black crusade destorys cadia, the Tyranids reach Mcraggae, the Eldar are pushed off the edge of extinction, necrons fully awake etc..)


also it could destroy mankind, because the GK will probably have to go to terra and switch the golden throne off manually, so they will have to fight the inquisition and the custodes.


----------



## Captain Stillios

What I don't get is the whole 'In a humble wooden box' which can only be opened by the Supreme Grand Master...few things wrong here:
A: Draigo is currently in the warp and cannot manifest where he chooses so he would be unable to open the box :O
B: A WOODEN BOX which can only be opened by the Supreme Grand Master...ahem, WOODEN! What? Do all of the other eight foot tall genetically enhanced superhumans suddenly lose all of their puch-holes-in-tanks strength when faced with the evil that is Matt Ward???


----------



## Lost&Damned

Captain Stillios said:


> What I don't get is the whole 'In a humble wooden box' which can only be opened by the Supreme Grand Master...few things wrong here:
> A: Draigo is currently in the warp and cannot manifest where he chooses so he would be unable to open the box :O
> B: A WOODEN BOX which can only be opened by the Supreme Grand Master...ahem, WOODEN! What? Do all of the other eight foot tall genetically enhanced superhumans suddenly lose all of their puch-holes-in-tanks strength when faced with the evil that is Matt Ward???


the emprah can probably bring him back, and he can manifest in the material realm when the GK really need him, and even if it is wooden no one knows about it, best defense is not making yourself a target.....also its probably got a shitton of psychic shielding.


----------



## TheKingElessar

It's certainly silly that Draigo remains SGM when he's effectively dead.


----------



## Routine

Draigo basically ensures that the Grey Knights are part of the universe's most erratic rollercoaster of emotions.. "he's come back to save us after a 1000 year absense!!! Everything shall be set aright now tha...aaand he's gone again."

Kinda like the dad you only see every 20 years or so


----------



## Lost&Damned

QUOTE: 
The Chapter's legends tell that a great evil lies entombed
amongst the roots of Mount Anarch. Was it for this reason
ihat Titan was chosen as the Chapter Planet for the Grey
Knights, so that the entrammelled evil should ever have
watchful and incorruptible guardians? Or did something
defeat Malcador's defences and creep onto Titan during the
moon's time in the Warp? The truth lies only in the Iron
Grimoire- the Grey Knights' only written record of their
founding, a tome inked with the blood of saints and bound
in screaming Warp-metal. Only a Supreme Grand Master is
permitted to read this tome, and it would be unthinkable for
one to share its contents with his own Battle-Brothers, let
alone outsiders.
It is for this reason that the Iron Grimoire likens the rock of
Titan to a graven tomb, and the Chambers of Purity- the
oldest part of the citadel - to its capstone. It is here that the
Purifiers, noblest of the Grey Knights, are quartered, and few
outsiders are permitted within. Only the Purifiers know the
exact nature of their prisoner, and they do not speak of it, not
even to the Grand Masters of the Chapter. Yet when the rock
of Titan shakes and the Purifiers seal the approaches to their
chambers, the Chapter holds its collective breath until the
tremors end and the obsidian doors are opened once again.

i have no idea what the thing is, perhaps something to do with the terminus decree.


----------



## TheKingElessar

I think the thing under there is Chaos Draigo, from the future after he succumbs to the lure of Tzeentch and becomes the only Grey Knight to fall from the Emperor's Grace - Daemon Prince Kald'orD'ra'igo.


----------



## Caratacos

When you read this, Mankind is facing it’s darkest hour. In all our arrogance we should have listened to, and learned from the Eldar. They brought the doom of their race upon themselves, just like we have done.

The Emperor’s intentions for us was to unite all mankind in the galaxy. But we failed him. And he had seen this in a vision. Therefore he left the Great Crusade and set back for Terra.

What he then planned for I can not say. All I know is that he fought hard to save us from our own fate. In the end he failed, because we did let him down.

He is still there, fighting against the ruinous powers. Just like he has done since the Heresy, and even before that.

And now is the time to end his struggle. It is time to give him peace. What he has done can not be imagined by people like you and me. But now it is over. There is no hope.

My final wish, is that you shut down the Golden Throne. Let the Emperor of Mankind finally rest. Burn his body, spread his ashes. Let him have peace.


----------



## TheReverend

I think it basically says "kill the Emperor". He needs to die so he can reincarnate, but who know's how long that process would take, humanity would be vunerable until he comes back.


----------



## Routine

Funny that you say that TKE, Draigo's stat line is eerily similar to a Daemon Prince.. actually at WS 7, BS 5, S 5, T 5, W 4, I 5, A 4, his stat line is Exactly the same.. the differences are in the war gear and unit type


----------



## TheKingElessar

Routine, I know. :wink:


----------



## HonorableMan

Terra was in flames.
Justicar Thawn and the Custodes were holding back the daemon hordes at the Emperor's feet, sustaining massive casualties in the nonstop fighting, each warrior a shining beacon of light even in death.
Supreme Grand Master Kaldor Draigo, returned from the Warp, strode into the chamber, flanked by the other Masters. 
Draigo grasped the lid of the box containing the legendary Terminus Decree, exhaling deeply as he considered the task set before him. Behind the great doors of the Sigillite's tomb, they could hear the heretics and traitors smashing against the last line of the Grey Knight defense line. 
Draigo lifted the lid, bowing his head as the rest of the masters kneeled reverently. He lifted a small piece of paper out of the wooden casket. Reading it, his lower lip started to tremble, in what seemed like...... anger? 
Draigo let the piece of paper drift to the ground, literally shaking in rage. He raised his left hand to his face, regarding the twin barrels of his storm bolter. He studied the weapon for an instant, and then raised it and pressed the barrels to his head.
A bolt-stutter rang out in the silence of the Sigillite's tomb. The Grand masters, shocked lifted their heads in time to see the Terminator-armored bulk of their Supreme Grand Master strike the ground, headless and bloodied.
One of the Grand Masters grabbed the piece of paper and glanced at the writing, now marred with Kaldor Draigo's blood. On it was one sentence, faded and barely legible.
"Ha, made you look!"
The Grand Master crumpled the paper in his hand, shaking with rage as the first cyclonic torpedoes hit.

damn, wrote a bit more than i meant to. ok.


----------



## Abomination

My guess is that it is some sort of final solution. Possibly something that would cause irreparable harm to the Imperium/Galaxy as a whole and thus stopping it falling into the hands of Chaos/Tyranids/Necrons etc. It would be similar to a device in the novel Temple by Matthew Reily (not 100% sure I'm referencing the right book mind) where one of the characters reveals the Americans have placed a 'doomsday' device below the earths crust so that should the USA fall it will be triggered and prevent the US's actual defeat. As the character put it "if the americans can't have the world, no-one can". The Terminus Decree could be something like that.


----------



## Archon Dan

TheKingElessar said:


> I think the thing under there is Chaos Draigo, from the future after he succumbs to the lure of Tzeentch and becomes the only Grey Knight to fall from the Emperor's Grace - Daemon Prince Kald'orD'ra'igo.


Love the Daemon Prince's name.



TheReverend said:


> I think it basically says "kill the Emperor". He needs to die so he can reincarnate, but who know's how long that process would take, humanity would be vunerable until he comes back.


I've often thought that mortally wounding but not killing the Emperor was the Chaos Gods' plan. While his power slowly weakens, they can corrupt humanity and grow stronger. By the time he dies and reincarnates it will be too late. Surely the forces of Chaos can handle one reincarnated child not yet able to use his powers. Keeping the Emperor wounded but not dead is kind of like what the demons did to God in Dogma.

And the note says the following.
"1. Insert Bolter muzzle into mouth.
2. Pull trigger.
3. Rest in peace."


----------



## Lost&Damned

*epiphany* mmm, i just thought....what if the death and rebirth of the emperor was the opposite of Slaanesh, he dosent tear a rift in the material realm...but reinforces it and closes the eye of terror.
and instead of taking all their souls, actually creates like a web-way of psychic power through every human/astartes so he can give a portion of his power to everyone, therefore becoming like a hive-mind of mankind and stopping demons from ever possessing a human again.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Lost&Damned said:


> *epiphany* mmm, i just thought....what if the death and rebirth of the emperor was the opposite of Slaanesh, he dosent tear a rift in the material realm...but reinforces it and closes the eye of terror.


There is absolutely no reason why that would happen though.



Lost&Damned said:


> and instead of taking all their souls, actually creates like a web-way of psychic power through every human/astartes so he can give a portion of his power to everyone, therefore becoming like a hive-mind of mankind and stopping demons from ever possessing a human again.


Like the Hydra?


----------



## The Golden Sons

My son;
If you are reading this, the Imperium is about to fall. Whether the emperor has failed with his vigilance on the golden throne or whether one of our enemies runs rampant across our worlds, this note is being read as a last resort. Luckily, I have one prepared.
Travel out to the spiral galaxy M.2.34A. There, near the center, there will be a planet lush and green, like terra. Here two legions sit, 400,000 strong in total, with primarchd at their heads. Bring them back, and recarve out a place for humanity to sit.
The Sigilite


----------



## SoulGazer

The Imperium is burning, Tera is overrun, Chaos is everywhere. The last Grey Knight makes his way to the rumored and oft-denied Terminus Decree, hoping against hope that somehow this will save the galaxy and everything they fought for.


Inside there's a little note that reads:

You didn't seem to be using this. Thank you for your donation to the Solemnace Museum of Natural History.

-Trazyn the Infinite


The Grey Knight drops the note and screams into the dying universe...

_*TRAZYYYYYYYYYYN!*_


----------



## TheKingElessar

It reads:

All has turned to darkness and despair, as the worlds of the Imperium turn to ash. I know your pain Brothers, but there is yet hope. Contact the Eldar, speak to the one the call Eldrad Ulthran, for he will surely still be the greatest of their Farseers as now - while he has no especial love for Humanity, he knows as well as we that the Eldar exist only while we are the bigger threat to the forces of the Warp. He will have foreseen a way out of this, I have no doubt. Capricious as the Eldar can be, I have faith he will save us.


----------



## Creator of Chaos

The Imperium is in flame's, Tyranids have defeated the Orks in the Octavian System and are now rampaging through segmentum solar, Necrons overun the Eastern Fringe and Segmentum pasificus and the Last Eldar Craftworlds have been destroyed. Even Holy Terra Itself is under siege, Abbadon the despoiler has succeaded in his 14th black crusade spilling the traitor legions once more into the galaxy and assailing Terra. Even the Imperial Throne room is under attack as abbadon sends wave after wave of cultist into the Temple.

Kaldor Draigo amidst the Anarchy emerges from the warp once more and makes his way to titan to read the terminus decree. THe Galaxies last hope. He fights his way the Deamons and Chaos Loyalists who have invaded the moon to destroy the knights and makes his way to the heart of Knights temple. There the wounded Draigo drops the stasis field and opens the Box. He lifts the Lid and Out drops a piece of Paper tattered and old from years of Decay. He picks it up and In the Dim light he can still make out what it says. 

Pull the Switch on the bottem of the Box the note says. Draigo does not question the decree and pulls the Switch and suddenly a video projection and music begins to play. Draigo screams in terror damning the Emperer, Malcodor and all those loyal to them as he reliese's the true purpose of the Terminus Decree. Within the Box is the galaxies* last video recording of never gonna give you up by rick astley* preserved so that Humanity may be rick-rolled 1 final time for it failings in it hour of Doom.


----------



## Lost&Damned

TheKingElessar said:


> It reads:
> 
> All has turned to darkness and despair, as the worlds of the Imperium turn to ash. I know your pain Brothers, but there is yet hope. Contact the Eldar, speak to the one the call Eldrad Ulthran, for he will surely still be the greatest of their Farseers as now - while he has no especial love for Humanity, he knows as well as we that the Eldar exist only while we are the bigger threat to the forces of the Warp. He will have foreseen a way out of this, I have no doubt. Capricious as the Eldar can be, I have faith he will save us.


according to the codex he got himself swallowed whole by slaanesh himself


----------



## TheKingElessar

Lost&Damned said:


> according to the codex he got himself swallowed whole by slaanesh himself


1) That's not actually what happened to him.
2) The fact that Malcador was wrong in this assertion was exactly the point...


----------



## Rems

TheKingElessar said:


> 1) That's not actually what happened to him.
> 2) The fact that Malcador was wrong in this assertion was exactly the point...


TKE you're one of those nasty competitive players, what are you doing in the background board, lair of the fluffy bunny casuals :wink:

Though Eldrad having his soul eaten by a daemon of Slaanash is close enough to being consumed by Slaanash itself, daemons being but facets of their patron god after all. 

Kids, don't go spelunking into ancient weapons of power that have been immersed in a a realm of physics defying madness.


----------



## TheKingElessar

There's no evidence that he was consumed.


----------



## Serpion5

There's evidence that he isn't around much anymore though.


----------



## SoulGazer

Serpion5 said:


> There's evidence that he isn't around much anymore though.


Off-topic, I know: So if he's gone, are they gonna take him out of the next Eldar Codex? How often do they get rid of heroes in the tabletop?


----------



## TheKingElessar

He's an iconic, and instantly recognisable character - he will be in the Codex.


----------



## Lost&Damned

yeah along with his funeral rights, even slaanesh will speak a few words about how he was a high in protein ,low fat soul and how hard it is to find eldar that will just jump down his throat.


----------



## TheKingElessar

*Sigh* His soul was not consumed, he remains, trapped within his tainted prison. Just because the life has left his body doesn't mean he has been obliterated in the True Death, were that so then his Waystones would all have gone cold and lifeless. In some fashion, he lives yet - and Q'Sandria with find a way to return him, and we'll have WraithDrad.

Wraithdrad will have all the psychic powers, Spirit Stones, and 6 twin-linked Starcannons, for 130 points. He'll keep his 3++ too.


----------

